# HSS1332, reverse speed



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

HSS 1332 

Am i the only one finding that the reverse speed is slow.... anyway to increase the speed in reverse ?


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

Is it happening all the time? My new 928 has been running slow in reverse intermittently. Most of the time it's fine though.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

seems since day 1..... i would have prefered something faster in reverse... oh well..


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Reverse*



grabber said:


> HSS 1332
> 
> Am i the only one finding that the reverse speed is slow.... anyway to increase the speed in reverse ?


They are all like that from the factory so when going forward and reverse its easier on all the gears, all my hondas and the new 2 year old hss 928 I just upgraded from the 724, the cable attached to the speed lever has 2 notches, all you have to do is take cotter pin out, take out the round sleve, move your cable back into the top position, which is if standing behind the blower move cable to the notch back toward,you , it will make the blower a lot fast in reverse as the cable has more reach for the tranny, just did this on my 928 and a few of my buddys also, they were pretty happy with that quick 5 min fix


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> They are all like that from the factory so when going forward and reverse its easier on all the gears, all my hondas and the new 2 year old hss 928 I just upgraded from the 724, the cable attached to the speed lever has 2 notches, all you have to do is take cotter pin out, take out the round sleve, move your cable back into the top position, which is if standing behind the blower move cable to the notch back toward,you , it will make the blower a lot fast in reverse as the cable has more reach for the tranny, just did this on my 928 and a few of my buddys also, they were pretty happy with that quick 5 min fix


Well, that answers the question of what mod is next! Thanks.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Does it affect the forward speed?


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

will look again, but the last time i checked i didnt find the 2 notches you are referring too.... are you sure the HSS (2016 model) has those two notches ?


I did make a search on this forum about this subject and found this where they have pictured the two notches you seems to refer to :

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/40737-faster-reverse.html

Will look again tomorrow, but i dont recall having seen this under the control pannel of my blower.

thanks again.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

grabber said:


> will look again, but the last time i checked i didnt find the 2 notches you are referring too.... are you sure the HSS (2016 model) has those two notches ?
> 
> 
> I did make a search on this forum about this subject and found this where they have pictured the two notches you seems to refer too :
> ...


The 2016 HSS line has a completely different transmission than the HS and the early HSS Canadian blowers (which have the same transmission as the HS series).


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

thats what i think because i dont recall having seen anything there to adjust the speed... might be wrong though.
Again, will look at it during daytime... Will post what i find.


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

Same slow reverse here on my new 928. So what can be done? Looking down into the forward / reverse slot, there appears to be some sort of metal that the stick hits in reverse. Perhaps this can be adjusted?


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

Bob_S said:


> Same slow reverse here on my new 928. So what can be done? Looking down into the forward / reverse slot, there appears to be some sort of metal that the stick hits in reverse. Perhaps this can be adjusted?


that's what i initially thought... but if it is adjustable, upon fast inspection, this is not an easy thing to do... Was a lot easier on the 2015 models.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*faster*



tinter said:


> Does it affect the forward speed?


makes it faster also


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

grabber said:


> that's what i initially thought... but if it is adjustable, upon fast inspection, this is not an easy thing to do... Was a lot easier on the 2015 models.


Not sure on the 2016 models but im sure you can move it


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

grabber said:


> will look again, but the last time i checked i didnt find the 2 notches you are referring too.... are you sure the HSS (2016 model) has those two notches ?
> 
> 
> I did make a search on this forum about this subject and found this where they have pictured the two notches you seems to refer to :
> ...


maybe it cant be done with the 2016s


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

grabber said:


> HSS 1332
> 
> Am i the only one finding that the reverse speed is slow.... anyway to increase the speed in reverse ?


yes its slower than the HS model.


----------



## stevem12t2 (Jan 21, 2016)

Problem Solved! I have the 1332ATD with US transmission and was properly built after the recall with the new transmission at Honda prior to reaching my place of purchase in the Northeast. I picked up the unit yesterday and noticed the speed difference from my older HS1332TSE. I looked below the orange lever which adjusts the Hydro-static speed forward, reverse and neutral. The settings for the neutral to forward and reverse were adjusted properly so did not want to attempt adjusting the screw base setting to increase speeds. I did however see a new white metal bracket that will stop the lever in the forward direction and another in the reverse direction. From under the panel behind the these stoppers which I presume are "governors" I backed out the two black nuts a bit to slide the governor to allow the lever to go further forward just about where the plastic from the cover allows and re-tightened the two nuts. This allowed for more forward speed which will be nice if i have to move the machine while not blowing snow a bit quicker. For the reverse, I backed out the two nuts for that stopper and noticed it was already set back as far as it would allow. I then backed out the 2 nuts fully and pushed up to gently pry that metal stopper out completely for the reverse stopper. After doing so, with the machine off I notice now that only the plastic shell will stop the lever. I will later on after testing more thing about using the old grinder to shave the stopper a bit depending on where i want to govern the speed myself. It would have been nice if Honda would have allowed for more adjustment by allowing for this stopper to slide back a bit more in the allowance holes this stopper is screwed to. For now it is off altogether. I started her up and took it for a spin. I got the forward speed now where i like it and was used to on the older model and a "huge" difference on the reverse speed. I actually may end up shaving that piece and re-installing the stopper as it could be a bit dangerous. Do this at your own peril! Also to note I purchased the "commercial skid shoe kit" when buying the unit and installed them on the sides of the auger housing where they are supposed to be. The skid shoes that come with it are reversible but are behind the auger. I prefer this as i snowblow along the street next to a curbing which becomes invisible to make more room for my mail-person. By haveing the shoes on the outer edge of the auger this will keep the unit from banging into the edge of the curb and protect the sides of the auger. I highly suggest this $40 option. The skid shoes are also much thinker although not reversible will last a good amount of time i am sure. I hope you all are enjoying your new units, this is a very welcomed update to the best running blowers, in my opinion, on the market. The gas shock for auger adjustment is nice and take a bit of getting used to. Still sticking my foot out prior to reversing as part of old habit. I do wish the chute would move around a bit quicker from side to side, but with it being electric and controlled by the free hand its not that bad at all! The rapid fires of the pull triggers for turning really make for a nice feature as i come around my curved driveway and spinning around int eh street for a new pass a breeze! Anyone on the fence here, get off and go find one, or at least get your order in for next season!!!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

For ya'll 1332ATD owners, mind taking a peek. What trans make/model do ya'll have on your rigs. Wouldn't even mind a pic of 2 of the belly of the beast


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

stevem12t2 said:


> Problem Solved! I have the 1332ATD


Does anyone know if the 928 might be fixed in the same way? The reverse is painful compared to a 3 year 928 I sold. stevem12t2, any photos of what you did would be great!


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Just look under your control panel. I did it's pretty straight forward. It's a piece of metal that stops the stick from going back farther.


----------



## stevem12t2 (Jan 21, 2016)

Not RESOLVED! Still slow in both forward and reverse especially after machine warms up after first pass or 10 minutes or so. With 3 inches or less of fine powder my old HS1332ATD would fly in forward to get the job done rapidly. This new HSS1332ATD has issues. Adjustments for the neutral forward and reverse are right on as far as the hydrostatic lever but yet whether engaged a little or full speed there is hardly a difference and crawls in transport mode tilted auger and not spinning or in snowblow mode. Speeds are terrible for a powerful machine. Engine sounds great and with full throttle no issues, but yet it crawls! See the video posted on YouTube showing. Its even worse as it is going slows down to even more of a crawl.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Mine is the same way. I did carve out the reverse lever stop a little to make it go in reverse a little faster. Much less painful but there is some waddle to it. 

I think the new transmission needs more power than the old one. I think they changed the tread material in addition to the track pattern. I don't get the same traction I used to on the hs model.

I might go from a HSS1332TA to a HSS whatever the 28" model is if anyone local wanted to go up in size.


----------



## stevem12t2 (Jan 21, 2016)

You may be right. It appears when I put the machine in neutral and engage the drive and slowly move the HST lever forward or reverse it initially starts moving as expected and midway it reaches a speed and whether moving the stick any further up to full the speed does not appear to increase past where it is midway. Same for reverse. It just does not move anywhere near the speeds of my previous HS1332TAS. The HSS1332ATD is much slower overall in either direction with none of the adjustments I have made improving that. I do however feel I may have an issue with the hydrostatic fluid since it is even slower in the same full forward speed as times goes on during use. It becomes painfully slow and improves a tad if let sit powered off for some time for the machine to cool down but rapidly declines in speeds again quickly. Honda is recommending remote reservoir kit that is coming in to the dealer and is being installed hopefully this week. I hope to report better news...


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

stevem12t2 said:


> ...Honda is recommending remote reservoir kit that is coming in to the dealer and is being installed hopefully this week. I hope to report better news...


Thanks for that info. I'm stopping in to my dealer tomorrow to talk with them about both forward and reverse speeds. This will help.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Stevem12t2; you mention Honda admitting to the issue and an external reservoir like the HS is the official recommended fix? 

Can you clarify? It seems that between overheating and low levels that an external reservoir could eliminate the symptoms described on many posts. The fill which also stupidly doubles as the drain plug is on top of the unit. It seams feasible that retrofitting this fix is possible but I would like to see the official Honda TSB response so everyone can take action. 

I like how everyone got crafty and started botching out the stock stops on the lever to soup it up but that seems be ineffective. This reservoir potentially being the start of a recall or TSB is quite interesting.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

I bet tons of guys with HSS1332 are in wait and see mode... this unit is at its second year, and no recall yet from Honda. If nothing by the end of February, I will bring mine. They have to do something cause this blower is painfully slow when not working right.


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

The reverse on my HSS724 is plenty fast. It will run me over if I am not careful. I guess the setup guys online knew what they were doing. I had to make sure to adjust the reverse lever to less speed after the first time I used it--just pulled the lever all the way back--that was a mistake.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

My dealer got back to me with the same external reservoir kit. Should be done today or tomorrow.

I wonder what/if any other applications the hydro gear SST transmission is in.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> My dealer got back to me with the same external reservoir kit. Should be done today or tomorrow.
> 
> I wonder what/if any other applications the hydro gear SST transmission is in.



Please send picture of your setup once received.
I assume this external reservoir Kit is 100% warranty covered right ?


----------



## Keeshonden (Oct 27, 2015)

tinter said:


> Does it affect the forward speed?


I did it to mine and the difference was minimal...almost unnoticeable.... however the reverse is a huge difference. My .02


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

grabber said:


> Please send picture of your setup once received.
> I assume this external reservoir Kit is 100% warranty covered right ?


Same here. My dealer said they have to bleed air before considering the reservoir kit. I'd rather not go back and forth to the dealer if Honda ends up recommending these kits across the board.


----------



## stevem12t2 (Jan 21, 2016)

I got my snow blower back after bringing it to the dealer. Honda asked them to perform speed tests from a cold start to after an hour or so of running. The speeds were in the 2 plus second difference and with the results to Honda they recommended a remote reservoir kit. They sent that to the dealer and they installed (it is hidden and not an external cup like we used to see on older models, I presume the cover or a look from under would show it). Then the new tests were the same after from cold then after warm run for hours yielding proper speeds consistently. I got my blower back yesterday and this morning only 3 inches of powder. The speeds were improved and steady throughout the whole use. Problem solved!!! Still not as fast as I would like at full speed for light pickup but much improved and always consistent now from start to finish. Very impressed with Honda working with the dealer to get this corrected for me. I have a long driveway so shoveling even 2 inches of powder is a pain so I prefer to use this machine for any pickup and now these lighter pickups will be done in proper time. Thanks Honda!!!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks stevem12t2.

I'll print out yours and drmerdp's posts and take them along with my HSS to the dealer tomorrow.

Hope this is the fix.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

any update jrom?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

unvjustintime said:


> any update jrom?


Unfortunately, no. I work from home and a couple of jobs popped up and I had/have to take care of them first. 

I do plan on getting my 13 into the dealer this week. I will post an update as soon as possible.

Also, at the end of my road, there are 4-5 big blow-down Beech and Sugar Maple trees that I have to buck and process...I just can't pass up primo firewood...wood heat is my favorite way of keeping my family and homestead warm.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

I am experiencing very slow speeds as well. Will bring it into the dealership when the winter is over.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks jrom I'm looking forward to your update. I've been looking at Craigslist and eBay hard for a small tilt trailer in anticipation of bringing my blower to the dealer. I haven't had the issue yet but I think the engineering design is flawed and I believe we should all have the reservoir as a standard item. 

Make sure to wear the special chaps/pants for chainsaws for dealing with those trees


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

SB83 said:


> Is it happening all the time? My new 928 has been running slow in reverse intermittently. Most of the time it's fine though.




Is yours the HSS928 model?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

unvjustintime said:


> Thanks jrom I'm looking forward to your update. I've been looking at Craigslist and eBay hard for a small tilt trailer in anticipation of bringing my blower to the dealer. I haven't had the issue yet but I think the engineering design is flawed and I believe we should all have the reservoir as a standard item.
> 
> Make sure to wear the special chaps/pants for chainsaws for dealing with those trees


- I bought a cheap 4'x6' tilt "landscape" trailer from Home Depot about 10 years ago. I added sides and it has been one of the best things I've done. Use it all the time.

- Hopefully, you won't have any problems with your transmission.

- Thanks for the heads-up on chainsaw safety. It's always good to remind others about safe practices. I'm big on safety gear...chaps, steel toe boots, glasses, hard hat, gloves, hearing protection, etc...Spent several years with the Forest Service in timber management...I've witnessed first hand what can happen.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

unvjustintime said:


> Thanks jrom I'm looking forward to your update...


 I responded to your post *"HSS transmission defect"* [Feb 13, 2017] with basically this:_"My HSS1332ATD developed a slow-down problem late last season. I took it to my dealer January 30th, two days later I got a call from Honda, I answered some questions and on February 9th got 'er back running...just great. Got a new transmission. Honda dealt with my problem perfectly."_

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/110130-hss-transmission-defect.html




> ...I've been looking at Craigslist and eBay hard for a small tilt trailer in anticipation of bringing my blower to the dealer.


Did you find one yet?


----------

